# TOMY Megaminx (150$) quality is good/bad cons pros etc? Please rate.



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey my friend have found this (according 2 him) on his basement. Is it good? Any comments, it's real, and it's original...
So, is it worth getting?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

$150 for a megaminx? If you want it for speedsolving, then a cheap one would be way more worth it. :tu And even if you just want it as a collectors item, it's very expensive.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

i don't care about the price as long as it is good (low lock, low pop, great cornering, reverse)

btw, i never really care about the price of a puzzle


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd still get an mf8 or mefferts


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got the best Megaminx in the world that you can have for $400.

On a serious note it's probably one of these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-NIB-Tom...aultDomain_0&hash=item1e5b265d25#ht_500wt_928

and more than likely it's terrible for speed solving.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> I'd still get an mf8 or mefferts


 
but is the tomy better?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 29, 2010)

No, it won't be. If they were good they would still make them and they would be popular.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmmm, but it's old and it looks it going 2 turn well. has anyone tried this, why is it bad. i don't trust eBay on this item, rather my friend

btw, it looks like my PVC 'Pimp my megaminx' version with CS stickers but without the over-sanding


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

You seriously will pay that much for a $20 puzzle? Why don't you just throw some money into my paypal? I recommend the mf8 like everybody else has been recommending. Stefan Pochmann has a great guide in how to make it better too.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 29, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> it's old and it looks it going 2 turn well



Oh, you didn't say that it looks like it's going to turn well before.

I got the 30th anniversary wooden Rubik cube. That looked like it would turn well too. Sigh.

Here's an idea TRY TURNING IT. It will be full of decades of dust.
Once you get that out it might turn okish but you're going to find out for yourself.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

i have the MF8.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2010)

That one on ebay was posted 6 months ago and still nobody bought it. Surely that means it's worth it.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

mechanism pictures?


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> That one on ebay was posted 6 months ago and still nobody bought it. Surely that means it's worth it.


 
? if it's worth it why dont people buy it? b fore u sell urs at the twistypuzzle forum, what's the performance?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2010)

People don't buy a $150 puzzle because of performance. People buy it because they are a collector. Who knows, it might be a decent puzzle. But it isn't gonna be much better than a $20 one, because if the design was so great one of the Chinese companies would be producing it. I recommend selling it.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 29, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> ? if it's worth it why dont people buy it? b fore u sell urs at the twistypuzzle forum, what's the performance?


ugh..


----------



## Jani (Sep 29, 2010)

Just ignore him..

It's not worth unless you're a collector (still, I think it's not that worth)


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 29, 2010)

I really doubt that it is worth it because if it was really good, it would still be in use, and a company like YJ would use it for their own megaminx.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> ? if it's worth it why dont people buy it? b fore u sell urs at the twistypuzzle forum, what's the performance?


 
:|

This post makes me so sad. I died a little bit on this inside from this.

BUY THE PUZZLE. THE HIGHER THE PRICE THE HIGHER THE TURN QUALITY. http://most-expensive.net/rubiks-cube MUST TURN BETTER THEN THE GUHONG, AMIRITE OR AMIRITE?


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't buy it, unless you wanna collect it. If it were good, a company would copy the mech and sell it for less.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> :|
> 
> This post makes me so sad. I died a little bit on this inside from this.
> 
> BUY THE PUZZLE. THE HIGHER THE PRICE THE HIGHER THE TURN QUALITY. http://most-expensive.net/rubiks-cube MUST TURN BETTER THEN THE GUHONG, AMIRITE OR AMIRITE?


 
Damn. We need more funny (trollish) people like you. Your posts rock.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 30, 2010)

qqwref said:


> People don't buy a $150 puzzle because of performance. People buy it because they are a collector.



Exactly! The magaminx on ebay is SEALED, unopened. That´s what collectors searching for. You break the sealing and this megaminx is more or less worthless.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

my friends say it's unopened, i looked at the seal, no traces of removal is present. also, should i consider a hungarian supernova megaminx?


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 30, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> On a serious note it's probably one of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-NIB-Tom...aultDomain_0&hash=item1e5b265d25#ht_500wt_928
> 
> and more than likely it's terrible for speed solving.



I find it funny that the description says "The twelve-sided puzzle that is twelve times more challenging"
Twelve times more challenging than what a floppy cube?

Back on topic, definitely not a megaminx someone will be speedcubing with, if someone would speedcube with it the box would be open.


----------



## chinesed00d (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> i don't care about the price as long as it is good (low lock, low pop, great cornering, reverse)
> 
> btw, i never really care about the price of a puzzle


 
wait wait wait wait wait. wait. You never really care about the price of a puzzle. Have you ever thought that you could get an mf8 or mefferts for 20$ AND use the money on something else. Maybe an 80 dollar 3x3? Or you could eat the money? Or give it to charity? Or get more cubes?


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

OMFG!!!! This is just a mefferts mechanism. i googled it!


----------



## blade740 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I have a tomy megaminx. It's basically a mefferts. It even has mefferts-style stickers (the fluorescent line-textured stickers like old mefferts pyraminxes and skewbs) It turns pretty smoothly but pops sometimes.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

tomy=Mft KO (?????)


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Just get the Mefferts. Almost the same thing, but way cheaper and without the decades of dust.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Just get the Mefferts. Almost the same thing, but way cheaper and without the decades of dust.


 
how will it compare 2 d MF8 V2? mine is great, except for the purple tiles


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> how will it compare 2 d MF8 V2? mine is great, except for the purple tiles



Mine is fairly loose, and it is pretty fast, with good corner cutting. However, it locks up way too much, and occasionally even pops.  An okay Megaminx though.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> OMFG!!!! This is just a mefferts mechanism. i googled it!


 
OH MAN. What a turn of events. It's definitely worth $150 now!


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> OH MAN. What a turn of events. It's definitely worth $150 now!


 
wut, why u dont just get teh MF8 V2 or Mefferts


----------

